#   ( )

## NePolakov

.doc*
 (1600**1894)* *
**  (1895**1920)
**  (1921**1995)
* - ..

----------

Alex-31

----------


## ut2uf

> ..       ,    .


   ...    :Smile: 
        "  ...".

 . .

----------

LY1SD, UT3LR

----------


## R7LC

...  ! ::::

----------


## UR5ZQV

, , ...?       ,    ,  "  "?       ,    ,  ,       ""        , , ,  ...    ,      ?     , , , ...  ..,     ,    / ,       "".

----------

RZ6FE

----------


## R7LC

.

----------


## ur5cai

> ..       ,


  :"      .   ,   ..."

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## NePolakov

> :"..  ,   ..."


 -  ,    ?
-       .     ,

----------

LY1SD

----------

